# Au Sable River - after the flood of last week



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

The Au Sable River is back in excellent condition for steelhead fishing now after last week's flood. Water is still up a bit and has a stain to it but that is good for the fishing. Waters have finally hit 40 degrees and today warm rain should keep bringing more fish. We have been doing well of late but having to cover lots of water and not finding any big groups. Today we put 6 in net and some nice bright fish! The way things are going this run could last for a while now. Some pics from today.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

nice fish and excellent report. What do you use to catch them? Are you fly fishing?


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

fsamie1 said:


> nice fish and excellent report. What do you use to catch them? Are you fly fishing?


We use all flies. Of late with the higher water it was been larger egg patterns in cheese, salmon or chartreuse. Also some nymphs like Hex, Black Stones and Great Lakes Shrimp.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Fish look really solid!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job on the fish! 7 of us were out Saturday with nothing to show.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Went Saturday afternoon no hits either. Buddy lost one though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Bright chrome steelhead continue on the Au Sable River! There are a few winter fish spawning but some awesome fishing in the deep water. At the current rate this last could for at least a few more weeks or probably all of May.


----------



## vanish (Jan 18, 2013)

went up yesterday stopped at the highbanks quite a few guys didnt see any fish went to the damn did manage to land one of 4 and a buddy popped his steelhead cherry by going 1 for 4 as well water is good with just a little stain both were on flies lots of guys at the dam it was just pretty slow but fun .... also found out i have a hole somewhere in the knee and the ass of my waders


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

With out much spawning going on yet in river it makes for some poor fishing to stand at the High Banks and pound spawning gravel that has not even been worked up yet and only a couple of old winter fish in it.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

vanish said:


> went up yesterday stopped at the highbanks quite a few guys didnt see any fish went to the damn did manage to land one of 4 and a buddy popped his steelhead cherry by going 1 for 4 as well water is good with just a little stain both were on flies lots of guys at the dam it was just pretty slow but fun .... also found out i have a hole somewhere in the knee and the ass of my waders


That water is way too cold for leaky waders!!!:lol:


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I watched a guy go face first into that cold water trying to net a large hen.


----------

